# Jack Crevalle



## Squidly63 (May 10, 2017)

I have been watching videos of people catching Jack Crevalle in the Big Lagoon and it looks like a blast. When is the season for these fish and what do they like to eat? Can you troll for them?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

My experience w/JCs has been with large noisy top water lures, e.g., large Storm Chug Bug, fishing edges of shallows/flats. They do fight to the very end. Like any other wide bodied fish, those long, strong, sideways runs can really make you work...


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Ate a 5lb jack cravelle down in Naples one time, well, b/c that is all we caught that day. Fillet it and grilled with a little butter and seasoning. It was fantastic. I was shocked how tender, white and flakey it was.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

rustybucket said:


> Ate a 5lb jack cravelle down in Naples one time, well, b/c that is all we caught that day. Fillet it and grilled with a little butter and seasoning. It was fantastic. I was shocked how tender, white and flakey it was.


My experience with (most) "trash" fish that I have tried is that they are generally pretty good. The average American just recites what he or she hears, so you can assume that most people that say "you can't eat those, they're disgusting," have never once tried them.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> My experience with (most) "trash" fish that I have tried is that they are generally pretty good. The average American just recites what he or she hears, so you can assume that most people that say "you can't eat those, they're disgusting," have never once tried them.




This is true. Bonita, bled, sushi style off the belly strip was just fine. Ladyfish were not that great. We made fishballs out of them. Edible, but meh. I will not try hardhead cats. I have heard remora is very good. Haven't been that adventurous. Never tried jack crevalle but the meat is very red. A lot of people love amberjack, and I think they are one of the worst. To each their own I suppose!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Summer time at daylight. Always around the mouth of Bayou Texar, Chico, and the South foot of the bay bridge. Will eat almost anything.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

might be completely different in Fl than in Tx, but i've caught several accidentally with live shrimp under a popping cork. same technique as the loud rattling lure i guess.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

The "Season"? IDK when they start, but the best time they're plentiful is when the ly's are in the bays.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's a JC I got a few years back just outside the P'Cola Pass. One heck of a fight.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Right about summer/early morning/ly's  Got this one over by Bob Sikes. Top water rapala bl/silver 3.5" behind bubble rig during some schooling I came up on. It is for sure a hoot


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Alot of times while cobia fishing you will see schools of them cruising the beach this time of year


----------

